# Lets Talk Flashlights....l



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

I need a replacement for my 2-AA LED Maglight. This is my third one! They are great when new, but I under a year they start to dim or just go out all together, and you have to adjust the end cap or tap them on something to get the brightness back. I'm just sick of this crap, we all have issues with them i know of about 8. Every time ou get a new on your just hopeing they have improved them, I thought I would check to see what everyone else uses? 

My last one after an email to Maglight they had me send it in under warranty, after it returned in 6 weeks there was a letter in the box that read nothing was wrong with your Maglight but we went ahead and rebuilt it for you...Gee thanks. So I live with this thing on my belt and need it to work. Looking for one that takes standard AA batteries (company supplied) and will fit in my leather holster.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Www.4sevens.ca


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

You don't have those hat with led lights built into the brim??


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

And Rj is up, and has grabbed another beer... LMFAO!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

www.4sevens.ca/product_info.php?cPath=303_375&products_id=2122

I used to own this one, awesome light. Stolen...

I know you said AA, but these lights are the shït!

Don't bring a maglight to a real flashlight fight!


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I was in your same place about 5 years ago.. I was sick of going through several mag lights a year, I knew there had to be something better. I did a ton of research and finally decided on surefire. They make lights for military and police so I knew they had to be good. I'll tell ya.. I've had this little e2d defender ever since.. It's a great light, paid about 115$ for it but it is still going strong. It takes lithium ion batteries that I buy in bulk on eBay about once a year. My vote is for surefire. Spend some extra cash for a quality product and you'll never look back.:thumbsup:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I am with united, Buy a good one and never look back. I have an Led surefire in my fire gear that works great and i am sure you would be satisfied with a surefire Led. But the one I carry everyday is a streamlight protac 2L and it has served me very well. My apprentice calls it a light sabre it is so bright:laughing: It takes 2 CR123 batteries and a set lasts me 2 weeks on average, as was said above you can get the batteries on ebay or other battery sights in bulk for reasonable money. I paid 1.20 a battery and bought 40 last time IIRC.

With the above being said and you still want AA then check out the Browning Pro Hunter series. It takes 1 AA and slides in your pocket easy and will eat a maglight IMHO. They last 1.5 yrs in my pocket before the switch goes. Good light though!


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

I also carry the protac 2l. Eats batteries but I don't leave home without it. Great light, amazing power for its size.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I have heard a lot of good things about streamlight, I wanna get one to try out.


----------



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

I carry a Fenix E11 and love it . It takes one AA battery and kicks ass.

I much prefer the click style button as opposed to the twist on and off.

Once you use a premium light you will never touch a maglite again


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.google.com/shopping/prod...=X&ei=X3m3UPi1DafO2gXSqoDgAg&ved=0CKUBEPMCMAk

This is about as high dollar as I go and it serves me very well.

Expensive flashlights in my service vehicle is like buying expensive sunglasses. It just increases the pain when (not if) they are lost or malfunction.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Maglights are trash. Look at Fenix, Olight, 4Sevens, EagleTac, JetBeam and many other quality LED lights instead.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I actually had a fenix for only a few months and it started acting weird.. Maybe it was a lemon I don't know but after that I bought my 2nd surefire and they both are bullet proof.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Since this is tool section, I like my 6 year old dewalt miner lamp. I am thinking of getting dewalts new http://www.dewalt.com/tools/cordless-lighting-worklights-dc020.aspx

For the high speed lights, I like http://www.first-light-usa.com/products/liberator-stt-tactical-light got mine issued and it's way better then most anything I've used.

I took my http://www.cygolite.com/products/new/Expilion/expilion250.html
and have been using like a regular flashlight....equal in brightness to my surefire and uses rechargeable batteries and it's smaller as well. I probably 6 hours on one charge.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

This what i got at home depot 12 dollars works real good had it six months and going strong i have dropped it in bucket of water and it fell twelve feet to the concrete floor has two settings high and low beam


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

revenge said:


> This what i got at home depot 12 dollars works real good had it six months and going strong i have dropped it in bucket of water and it fell twelve feet to the concrete floor has two settings high and low beam


Forgot about those! Those are prolly the best cheap flashlight I have found! I got a 3c model in my truck, mainly for a weapon when I cant get to my gun:laughing: it's a;so a good flashlight. I also have a 2aa one of em in my firegear next to my surefire. While neither of em are pro grade or small enough to carry they do have a good beam and are reliable!


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a couple Pelican 7060 LED Dual Switch Rechargeable Tactical LED Flashlights on the truck. When our son Jared was still an LEO he helped with the development of them so he bought me a few. At the time, LAPD was trying to get rid of the Maglights because too many because guys were usyng them instead of their PR24s.

Mark


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the useful help guys.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

20 volt dewalt LED flashlight is pretty good.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

+1 for the surefire


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

At Lowes for under $5.00 the new LED will last over a long weekend under a gang sink and still have enough light for a few more jobs. 









The leaving them under houses and sinks is why I get the $5 versions.

I have a few Mag Chargers I dig one with regular and one with a LED after kit but I had issues after a few years with both. So if you get a good one don't use it as a hammer.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Milwaukee 18v lithium, works for me.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I buy whatever cheap thing is being stocked on the 'Impulse Buy Rack' at the register.

No sense spending big bucks when you're just going to set it down, forget about it and walk away from it.

Truthfully, I mostly use the 12 year old 18v flashlight that came with my Milwaukee cordless kit.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a headlamp made by streamlight. When its not on my head I just use it as a regular flashlight. 3 triples, seem to last a long time.

Using a headlamp has helped me a ton...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I quit wasting money on flashlights and batteries. I only use my 18v Dewalt or Porter Cable flash lights now.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Nobody here have hat with lights built in in the brim???


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

It's 200 lumens has 3 aaa has 4 times zoom shines up to 100 yards


Good light but it swallows batteries and the red SOS plastic breaks 

I want a stream light but don't want to pay for one


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

This has been my favorite so far. It's very bright and uses standard AA batteries.

http://www.pelican.com/lights_detail.php?recordID=2360

I used it for about a year with no problems, but unfortunately my luck ran out over the holiday weekend and I'm pretty sure it's buried somewhere in the ditch with my dad's new yard line 

I'm going to buy another one soon, though :yes:


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I have had the same problem with the AA led mag light. After the first one went bad I took it back to Blowes and complained. They have changed them out for me every since with no problem. Two so far this year


----------



## HOT H2O (Sep 23, 2011)

M-18


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Nobody here have hat with lights built in in the brim???


Only you, rj...there are some lines only a boiler specialist is willing to cross :laughing::jester:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Only you, rj...there are some lines only a boiler specialist is willing to cross :laughing::jester:


 I'll have my lights on when I meet you...


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

HSI said:


> I have had the same problem with the AA led mag light. After the first one went bad I took it back to Blowes and complained. They have changed them out for me every since with no problem. Two so far this year


I just noticed at Home Depot the new mini mags say PRO led? Keep hoping they will improve because they are nice when NEW.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> This has been my favorite so far. It's very bright and uses standard AA batteries.
> 
> http://www.pelican.com/lights_detail.php?recordID=2360
> 
> ...


Thanks, this is what helped me find the Fenix E21 I think this is what I'm going with for my everyday carry, after all t he great reviews. http://www.fenixlighting.com/produc...shlight.aspx?gclid=CNjx7f-h-bMCFQLxOgodlGgANg


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Still, nobody here with hat with lights in the brim...cry


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Still, nobody here with hat with lights in the brim...cry


No, I have the light that clips on the brim. But this thread was started for recommendations on EDCs. (every day carry) It's the one tool I use on almost every call and ware it in a holster so size is important, I think it's Time too invest a little.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ibeplumber said:


> No, I have the light that clips on the brim. But this thread was started for recommendations on EDCs. (every day carry) It's the one tool I use on almost every call and ware it in a holster so size is important, I think it's Time too invest a little.


 I did check those with clip on .. too haevy.. the one I use are built in and I use it everyday... newer ones have 2 set of lights, great for those wearing bifocal glassess... made by Panther light, can get them at Lowes or Mejaier.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry, its. Panther Vision hat..


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

ibeplumber said:


> Thanks, this is what helped me find the Fenix E21 I think this is what I'm going with for my everyday carry, after all t he great reviews. http://www.fenixlighting.com/produc...shlight.aspx?gclid=CNjx7f-h-bMCFQLxOgodlGgANg


Just ordered an E25...Fenix looks like pretty good stuff :yes:


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

One more vote for Fenix. I used to retail them and they are a very good product. I currently have the angle light for EDC, one in my truck, a couple at home, one in the car etc. no problems yet.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Nothing but Fenix, they have earned my loyalty over the last 5 yrs.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Just ordered an E25...Fenix looks like pretty good stuff :yes:


Sweet! I just ordered the E21.....Great reviews on all models. Bought it on Amazon. Wish I could find them locally. Life Time warranty pretty nice also.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't have anymore of those stubby LED's. Found this at Cabela's and I like it better.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

well that homedepot light i boug









ht got legs so i bought this at morison


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

also bought this one to


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Coast flash lights cheap like 50.00 and has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

My new Fenix E25 came in. I've been using it a couple days now and it's easily the best I've had yet :yes:

Fits in my overalls side pocket and the light level adjustment is really helpful. It adjusts from fairly dim for close work to blinding bright to look far across dark places :thumbsup:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I carry this and the xl50 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWCaYAZJ7cM&sns=em


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a Fenix headlamp and it makes my life so much easier.


----------

